# MWST Practice



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The sky cleared up this morning and the sun came out...at least for now, so I set up my latest version of practice targets. These are 22ga sheet steel, wrapped with electrical tape. There is a small foot on the bottom of the target and magnets in the cross bars.

The targets are the same size as the contest targets. I like the silver spots on them...white could also be used...just something to help keep focus. If you like the looks of the spots, it's easy enough to put some on the targets for the contest....they are solid black right now.






Scoring for these 2 rounds would be 26 for the first one (the largest targets left standing are 2pts earch) and a 30 for the 2nd round.

I did finish 2 more rounds, so I would have a starting point to compare to the tournament. I believe there will now be 4 rounds shot for a total of 120pts possible. Both of my rounds off camera were 23pts, for a total of 101. I'm very happy with that as a starting point.

If you would like to put videos here of your practice, that would be great. That way we can all see the different ways we get ready for a tournament. It might help someone to get different ideas on targets and practice routines.

Also, let me know if you like the spots or solid color targets.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I really like the setup. Nice shooting as well!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking gooood, GW!!! That is a nice target setup. I thought I might be able to fly in there, but it just is not going to happen this year. So you guys have fun without me ... no problem with that, I am sure!!! :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> I really like the setup. Nice shooting as well!


Thank you very much.



Charles said:


> Looking gooood, GW!!! That is a nice target setup. I thought I might be able to fly in there, but it just is not going to happen this year. So you guys have fun without me ... no problem with that, I am sure!!! :rofl:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Charles, thank you. You are very wrong....I DO have a problem with that....but I do understand. I was hoping that you could make it. Hopefully next year.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great work!
I'm probably averaging 22 points per round in the 24hrs that I've been shooting my mockups (which are WAY crappier than yours, btw :lol: ). 
I vote for spots on the targets.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> Great work!
> I'm probably averaging 22 points per round in the 24hrs that I've been shooting my mockups (which are WAY crappier than yours, btw :lol: ).
> I vote for spots on the targets.


Thank you!

I know that when it comes to crunch time...your scores will go way up. Plus, you don't seem to get nervous like most of us do. Did you see my hands shake in the video....and the tournament is almost 6 weeks away. By then, I'll shake so much that we will need a higher net behind the targets.

I really like this set up....I think it would work well for a tournament in the future. The magnets are a lot more reliable than the hinges. If the targets get a little beat up, they can be hammered back into shape in a matter of seconds. I would go with a little heavier steel for something like that....and have them cut out with better tools so they are all exactly the same...and round :rofl: .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking great Gray Wolf....Nice target set up....awesome on your shooting skills...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good Todd, Love the set up. Your going to be a serious competitor. I've got some serious prep work to do.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice shooting, Todd!

I got some practice in today with my cardboard and electrical tape targets. They are actually holding up better than expected. You better watch your back. h34r:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> Looking great Gray Wolf....Nice target set up....awesome on your shooting skills...~AKAOldmiser


Thank you...I'm pretty sure that I'll have to step it up...but that is exactly what I want...to shoot against the best



treefork said:


> Looking good Todd, Love the set up. Your going to be a serious competitor. I've got some serious prep work to do.


Thanks. My hands were sore for days after cutting out the targets..all I had was tin snips. You'll be ready...I'm betting on it. That's why I'm putting in every minute I can to practice.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> Nice shooting, Todd!
> 
> I got some practice in today with my cardboard and electrical tape targets. They are actually holding up better than expected. You better watch your back. h34r:


Oh...I won't have to watch my back...I'll be on it laughing at the purple tights :rolling:. Bring it on, brother!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> Nice shooting, Todd!
> 
> I got some practice in today with my cardboard and electrical tape targets. They are actually holding up better than expected. You better watch your back. h34r:


My targets are cardboard, fiber tape like you use for drywall and duct tape. I left a little foot at the bottom and staple them to a board on my shelf. They get knocked off almost every time I hit them because I'm shooting .480 lead at them :iono: Jodi shoots 3/8" steel and they usually stay on.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> Jaximus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting, Todd!
> ...


I'm starting to like the thought of metal target with the magnets....I'm going to have to invest in more hinges .


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice set up.

I vote for the spots on the targets.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Nice set up.
> 
> I vote for the spots on the targets.


Thank you. It's looking like most like the spots.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool setup... should be fun!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Cool setup... should be fun!


Bill, thank you. Fun is what it's all about.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

I vote for spots on targets


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the spots.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

It seems like pretty much everyone that has commented likes the spots, and no one has said no to them...the spots it is!!!

I'll get them marked up and post a picture when I have them all done. It might be a few days...I have a few appointments on my weekend, but I'll get them done.

Todd


----------

